# The "I don't give a fuck" paradox



## Bluepill (Dec 4, 2021)

I've seen way too many threads on objectifying women and "not giving a fuck" on this forum.


Let me tell you, anyone who goes around telling EVERYONE who wants to listen how less of a fuck they give and say things like:

*"YO I I DONT GIVE A FUCK MAN SERIOUSLY"

"I TOLD THAT BITCH SHE WAS A SLUT CAUSE I DONT GIVE A FUCK"

"LOL IDGAF WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT ME HATERS GONNA HATE"*


I can tell you one thing about these people:

*They give too many fucks.*


This is the "I don't give a fuck" paradox.
The essence of the REAL IDGAF attitude is not being outcome-dependent and being more invested in the opinion you have of yourself than the opinion others have about you.

The problem is that MOST people interpret this wrong and just put up this fake mask of not giving a fuck. Inside they're still needy bitches.

There are two kinds of extremely needy people:

1) The well known chode. Doesn't stick up for himself, doesn't dare go for shit.
2) The IDGAF proclaimer. He objectifies women and does everything to show he doesn't give a fuck (e.g. ignore a girl's text cause she says she's going to be late for a date). 

The only difference between the two is that the IDGAF proclaimer might get laid a few times, which further solidifies the thought that his attitude is something that helps him get good with women.


They put up a mask. They're the same chodes that just overcompensate and try to show how non-chodey they really are.

People that really aren't needy see *right through this.*




Really not giving a fuck is approaching a girl with the intent of meeting her and possibly sleeping with her. You don't expect it to go anywhere. You meet her to see if she vibes with you. You want to know what kind of person she is, how she will respond to you and your escalations.

Really not giving a fuck is being able to handle rejections and see them in a positive daylight.
Rejection = not having to spend more time trying to get a girl that wouldn't vibe with you anyway. You save your time for other girls that do. The IDGAF proclaimers might start doing funny shit or insult the girl to show they don't give a fuck.................................Think about what this really means.

Really not giving a fuck is recognizing where you are needy and to stop doing it. 
Examples in texting:
-Sending a ton of follow-up texts = needy in the chodey way
-Punishing a girl for having waited 4 hours to respond to your texts by waiting even longer = needy in the IDGAF proclaimer way
-Purposely ignoring texts to show that you have a busy life = needy as FUCK.



*Start being honest with others and especially with YOURSELF.*

If you recognize the IDGAF proclaimer in your personality, smother it in its sleep. 
It'll get you laid, but you'll never get good.

Note: This is something you can't just switch off at a whim. You'll get progressively less needy if you try to stay honest to yourself. It's something that comes with the reference experiences.


----------



## john2 (Dec 4, 2021)

Post doesn't suit your username, but yes, I agree.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bluepill said:


> I've seen way too many threads on objectifying women and "not giving a fuck" on this forum.
> 
> 
> Let me tell you, anyone who goes around telling EVERYONE who wants to listen how less of a fuck they give and say things like:
> ...


True, most important thing is not to be outcome dependent as u say


----------



## jahsuuu (Dec 4, 2021)

I don’t give a fuck to the point that I didn’t even read


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 4, 2021)

The rare good post on this forum mirin


----------



## astatine (Dec 4, 2021)

Bluepill said:


> I've seen way too many threads on objectifying women and "not giving a fuck" on this forum.
> 
> 
> Let me tell you, anyone who goes around telling EVERYONE who wants to listen how less of a fuck they give and say things like:
> ...


holy fuck you literally described me so well as the IDGAF proclaimer on text 

i’m crimemaxxed tho so i have 0 inhib


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 4, 2021)

astatine said:


> holy fuck you literally described me so well as the IDGAF proclaimer on text
> 
> i’m crimemaxxed tho so i have 0 inhib


crime😈


----------



## astatine (Dec 4, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> crime😈


dark triad badboy maxxing


----------



## astatine (Dec 4, 2021)

bump this thread acc mogs


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 4, 2021)

If there was a contest to see who doesn't give a fuck the most I wouldn't win because I don't give a fuck about winning yo I don't even give a fuck about not giving a fuck so I do give a fuck


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 4, 2021)

Heard objectifying women and stopped reading.


----------



## one job away (Dec 4, 2021)

Bluepill said:


> I've seen way too many threads on objectifying women and "not giving a fuck" on this forum.
> 
> 
> Let me tell you, anyone who goes around telling EVERYONE who wants to listen how less of a fuck they give and say things like:
> ...


Did you really expect someone to read all this ? Gave up after sentence 3


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Dec 4, 2021)

if you want to be free and follow your dreams, but you let your dream control you, is it still your dream?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2021)

*It's a typical USA culture COPE. A dump redpill believe, that if you don't care you win.*

In USA, there seems to be the assumptions:
1. if you don't care about something/someone; than you *win*!
2. If you don't care about someone; *they will persue you!*
3. If you don't care about something/someone; than* you are coo*l.
4. If you don't care about someones; than you are *better than them*.

******
First, it's 99% of the time a lie. they do care. I don't see why it's a problem to say that one cares; but somehow in USA culture that's a big no no and they need to lie abou it (and go into cope mental masturbation reasoning, trying to convince themselfes they don't care).

2nd. It's copy-cat of trying to emmulate Chads/Stacies. Basically emmulatig somone with abundance, whom due to that abundance can't be bothered about it anymore. And can even be annoyed by it. Like how a Stacy doesn't care and is annoyed, when for the 5th time that day some normie dude tries to get with her.

3rd. When People TRUE don't care about something. than thy usually just ignore it all, not 1 word of energy is udes, They don't even register/notice it.


******

I care. I do give a fuck.
USA redpill copers, can't even admit and say above. When it's the case the do care. And that's supposed to be, mean, being aplha. Clearly and obviously lying, because on fears to not look cool. USA has quit the lying culture, imo.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 5, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> *It's a typical USA culture COPE. A dump redpill believe, that if you don't care you win.*
> 
> In USA, there seems to be the assumptions:
> 1. if you don't care about something/someone; than you *win*!
> ...



"It's copy-cat of trying to emulate Chads/Stacies"

ye and? it works


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2021)

Rush said:


> "It's copy-cat of trying to emulate Chads/Stacies"
> 
> ye and? it works


When being aloof, idgaf, passive; as a regular dude.
Than nothing happens. Because no one will be persuing mr. normie.

When being aloof, idgaf, passive, as a Chad.
Than stuff still happens. because people will be perusing mr. chad.

That's why, it also doesn't work, for regular dude. to be in mode of: aloof, idgaf, passive.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 5, 2021)

tldr ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> tldr ?


guys pretending they don't give a fuck. While in reality, they do care about it (alot).
The rest of the text, is just mental masturdation copes, on how to lie to oneself when one does care; how one doesn't care. After doing that, than one can see oneself as an alpha guy.


----------



## redfacccee (Dec 5, 2021)

cool story bro


----------

